# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua driver servo Omron 750W + step coolmuscle

## dangduc

Chào các bác, e đang cần mua 6 step Cool muscle size 57 dòng C như hình, bác nào dư sài để lại cho e với ạ, cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.
(Driver servo e đã mua được)

----------


## elenercom

Mình có con này giống cái bạn cần nhé. Long 0975536370

----------


## dangduc

> Mình có con này giống cái bạn cần nhé. Long 0975536370


Thanks bác, e ib zalo nhé  :Smile:

----------

elenercom

----------

